
Ask HN: Can a human beat a computer at chess, today? - dbosch
Deep Blue vs. Kasparov game happened 22 years ago.
What is the state of chess program vs. humans (say Magnus Carlsen)?
Is there any chance for a human to beat the computer? Or is settled for good now?
======
SamReidHughes
A human can, if it's the right computer under the right time controls, and you
get lucky. [https://youtu.be/Ya1FYUiuVgM](https://youtu.be/Ya1FYUiuVgM)

------
ganeshkrishnan
Even if you use stockfish on a high end mobile phone, there is no human that
can beat it. Standard or rapid. It doesn't matter.

There is absolutely no contest between humans and computers. Even Nakamura
with an older version of rybka lost against stockfish.

This is like asking if a human can win a boxing match against a car.

------
cm2012
It's settled for good. There's no serious contest a human can give a computer
at chess anymore.

Since Google also conquered Go, the next game they're working on is Starcraft
2.

------
jakobov
Only one way. A good old a baseball bat.

